# Loading A 240Urs



## twedinger (Dec 10, 2018)

Will be picking up a 2016 240URS on Wednesday.

My question is will the cargo area being empty affect towing characteristics? Since the tongue weight should be 10-15%

I may be overly concerned because this will be my first time towing this trailer and will be immediately in freeway construction zones.

Thank you

BTW: New member

TV: 2013 F250 4x4, gas


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Congratulations on the new trailer! I can with some confidence say that you're okay, provided you maintain the proper ratio and stay within the weight capacity of the unit. I've had experience towing construction trailers throughout my career. I learned the hard way what can happen when I loaded a trailer with not enough tongue weight. It was a "white knuckle ride" even at the low speed of about 30 mph. I now tend to load the tongue heavier than perhaps necessary. Having some extra weight on the tongue feels much more steady to me.

Another consideration is how we load the interior of the trailer. My wife is generally the one to load most food and related items. I constantly remind her to keep the heavy items down in the lower cabinets, such as canned goods, and containers of liquid. The upper cabinets get the light stuff, like crackers, cereal, bread, light paper etc. It can't hurt to keep the center of gravity a low as possible.

Enjoy your new "home".


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

To answer your question specifically...

Yes, the cargo area being empty will affect the towing characteristics.

If your weight distribution hitch is set up for the empty cargo area it will need to be set up differently for a loaded cargo area.


----------



## twedinger (Dec 10, 2018)

Thank you both for your replies. Having not used an equalizer hitch before, I was not sure that it would help. Now I know.

So, once again thank you!!!


----------

